# Whatever happened to Dims Matching?



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 16, 2019)

I was a member years ago, and it was a great dating type setup. 

It was basic, with no frills. But worked well for me, especially in my area (NY Metropolitan Area). 

I’m eager to begin the search for my next ex-wife!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh wow, that was some time ago, I think even before I became a member here! 

As of right now, Dims isn't used as a dating site. I can't really comment on the details or why, because that was a long time before I became a mod. It's not impossible that it could be restarted someday, but we certainly don't make any promises regarding that.


----------



## Tad (Aug 17, 2019)

As best as I can recall, the web site owner had built it as a test feature, mostly neglected it for a number of years, then finally decided he was never going to get around to doing more with it, and took it down. He has since sold the site on to new owners, so that specific feature is surely not coming back.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 17, 2019)

I can't check Dims at work. The site is blocked, saying it is a dating website.


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2019)

FF: it also has an 'uncensored' models board, so yah, it is likely to be blocked by places that block some web sites (I'm in the same boat)


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 20, 2019)

Tad said:


> FF: it also has an 'uncensored' models board, so yah, it is likely to be blocked by places that block some web sites (I'm in the same boat)


Which makes sense, but it says "dating site" rather than something like inappropriate content. Made me laugh when I saw it.


----------



## Stlsenna (Aug 20, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> I was a member years ago, and it was a great dating type setup.
> 
> It was basic, with no frills. But worked well for me, especially in my area (NY Metropolitan Area).
> 
> I’m eager to begin the search for my next ex-wife!


----------



## Stlsenna (Aug 20, 2019)

I actually met my (now) ex husband through the Dims classified personals...we are talking over 20 plus years ago, of course lol. I would be very interested in seeing a dating section now too.

Senna


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 20, 2019)

fuelingfire said:


> I can't check Dims at work. The site is blocked, saying it is a dating website.


Weird because I can check Dims at work but not Facebook (doesn't matter anyway because I don't have Facebook).


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 30, 2019)

I agree on the dating section thing! We do have a singles thread that some folks have added their info to- would be great if everyone who is looking for the next love filled out their info!


----------



## chubbylovee (Sep 14, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Weird because I can check Dims at work but not Facebook (doesn't matter anyway because I don't have Facebook).


I like to get to know you if you're available


----------



## chubbylovee (Sep 14, 2019)

single and looking for that special guy


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 19, 2019)

It seems to be cool if there are more active members and more cool if it was directed to make single friends and penpals!


----------



## Billl (Dec 28, 2019)

I found Dims to be a lot safer than other dating sites. Would use it again.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 28, 2019)

Billl said:


> I found Dims to be a lot safer than other dating sites. Would use it again.


I agree with you, @Billl! It's more cleaner than the Craiglist. I was interested in a serious relationship with a single SSBBW, not a sex Hookup. I have tried so many dating sites and I wish Dims forums to reopens its matchmaking system.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 28, 2019)

I would love a dating/matchmaking part, that'd be fantastic, sort out who's serious etc....

It'd be a great idea


----------

